
Russia Successfully Disconnected from the Internet - mikro2nd
https://www.zdnet.com/article/russia-successfully-disconnected-from-the-internet/
======
shrubble
I have noticed that Russians have a different view of things.

For instance, every airplane made by the Russians is explicitly dual-use
between civilian and military purposes. That is why they all have removable
nose cones; so that the nose cone can be removed and packed with the military
avionics needed at a moment's notice. While in the USA this is not done.

~~~
barrkel
Russia has an economy smaller than Italy and fewer people than Germany +
France. To have any aspirations as a global power, it needs to double up on
everything it's got.

~~~
Bost
Actually the idea of decoupling is quite interesting. It enables you among
others to undo & fix the biggest mistakes of the current internet... for
whatever that means... Besides having one common internet for everyone
contradicts the idea of diversification - if that is the message of the day.

> it needs to double up on everything it's got

Fixing things have always been costly.

The concept freedom & democracy as understood in the west is... just a concept
of western cultures. It is still rather new, just ~200 years old, albeit very
interesting, indeed. I personally enjoy it, but I genuinely don't know if it's
durable and good for masses.

The race is long and the end open.

~~~
coldtea
> _The concept freedom & democracy as understood in the west is... just a
> concept of western cultures._

Not to mention a heavily self-serving hypocritical concept, as they were the
first to have 2 world wars, billions of people non-voting second class
citizens / working slaves in their colonies, meddling with foreign
governments, being best pals with dictators in Africa, Asia, and Latin
America, and so on...

The concern is all theater...

------
iso947
Does anyone have any technical details - did they masquerade or null route
actual IPs? Did they intercept dns queries (all port 53, block 53, just
intercept the main dns providers)? Did DoH fail?

~~~
ibaikov
Yeah, so here are the technical details: nothing happened, all of this is just
a meeting of old incompetent people from gov-related agencies and some
representatives from ISP companies, that's a farce. They made a physical test
area and simulated attacks on energy companies, hospitals etc.

Technically they want to create autonomous internet and they claim they can
'unplug' if needed, in reality tho these are basically just words.

[https://www.rbc.ru/technology_and_media/23/12/2019/5e00beb39...](https://www.rbc.ru/technology_and_media/23/12/2019/5e00beb39a79476b254af87c)

Edit: most of these simulated attacks are unrelated to internet - attacks on
SS7, Diameter etc.

~~~
iso947
Thanks, I have a branch office in Moscow which has one IPSec link back to HQ
via the Internet, didn’t go down (brief packet loss and latency spike incident
on the 22nd but only for a minute)

~~~
ibaikov
Yeah don't worry, any issues are just a coincidence, as they only had access
to a test area that they constructed, moreover, no one will let them do
anything (probably and hopefully) because they can screw everything up - from
hospitals to defense systems.

------
noiseman
Given the cyber offensive capabilities of modern major nation states it’s
unlikely to help much in protecting against deliberate attacks (see stuxnet).
So I wonder what the true purpose of this is.

~~~
Bost
Getting rid of GAFAM.

------
McDyver
In the interest of the people everywhere in the world, there should always be
dial-up access points available, in different countries.

The "national interest", for whichever country, should always be the people's
interest; and restricted information has never been of any benefit except for
those restricting it

~~~
iso947
Do modems work internationally any more? With voip compression on
international (and inter regional, and increasing last mile) doesn’t that make
modems more problematic.

Satellite internet will become more common and thus harder to block

------
RDeckard
Good job, Russia. Many of us are rooting for you.

~~~
MrAlex94
Interesting, may I ask why you are rooting for them?

~~~
RDeckard
It provides a counterbalance. Anyone who's ever played competitive sports,
wishes for a competent sparring partner.

